# Deep Dropping and Offshore Trolling



## Lickety-Split

I'm gonna be putting together some discounted deep drop and trolling trips from now until snapper season. We'll get our jacks, deep drop for grouper and tilefish, troll in some good water, and grab all the beeliners and triggers we can. Good meat trips!!! Now is the time for deep water groupers and the triggers and jacks are everywhere. Second pic is a short trip we ran the other day for just 4 customers, triggers and beeliners were easy and the jacks were on accident. Anybody interested PM or call (850)529-8425!!!


----------



## jjam

Hell yea Brandon, count me in for a trip r 2. Gals n Guys, if you don't already know Capt Brandon Is a top notch capt that can put you on some good quality fish. He's a hands on capt and will teach the guy or gal with an offshore boat many new tricks or for the angler that just wants to bring home a chit load of meat. 

Good to see you back posting Brandon:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## hjorgan

*BUMP for a great trip opportunity.*

This boat will get you out there before the pack, and back to the dock in comfort.


----------



## FenderBender

Is that guy wearing steel toes and shorts in the second picture? sorry for the derail, that's just funny. looks like you guys get on some good eating fish for sure


----------



## Lickety-Split

*Shoes*

Yes he was...and it is not recomended for fishing. He said thats all he had so I said lets go then. Pretty funny though!


----------



## pm80

So when we going. I am off tommorrow?


----------



## reeltime

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

I'm up for it. When you going? Send me a pm.


----------



## chasintales

PM Sent


----------



## Lickety-Split

I'll be watching the weather and when we get a good day and I'm open I'll post it and PM everybody that PMed me. Good to see some good interest in fishing again!


----------



## hjorgan

*Yeah, he needed them to kick that big grouper's butt!*



FenderBender said:


> Is that guy wearing steel toes and shorts in the second picture? sorry for the derail, that's just funny. looks like you guys get on some good eating fish for sure


I'd wear a pink tutu to catch a grouper like that!


----------



## mackeral68

How much is a trip costing? I am definately interested. I live in Atlanta so I need a couple days notice. I can fish Fridays and Saturdays. I'll be at the dock with the steal toes ready to go.


----------



## Lickety-Split

*Deep dropping*

Looks like tommorrow will be pretty nice... if the weather holds is there anybody else the interested? Let me know....boats already set up to go just waiting on decent day and I think we got it!!! Mr. Noaa has been calling for the same thing all week and it ends up being about 2.2' at 6 sec...not bad at all!!!


----------

